# Best free firewall and antivirus for Vista?



## Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2008)

I have used AVG and Zone Alarm in the past, but I know that there are some other options out there now. Thoughts?


----------



## JOwen (Mar 15, 2008)

linux


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm using COMODO Firewall on Vista. (SSL Free Firewall Two Factor Authentication Products from Comodo)

I haven't had any problems with it and it seems to be working nicely.


----------



## Seb (Mar 15, 2008)

JOwen said:


> linux


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2008)

JOwen said:


> linux



Nice one.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> I'm using COMODO Firewall on Vista. (SSL Free Firewall Two Factor Authentication Products from Comodo)
> 
> I haven't had any problems with it and it seems to be working nicely.



I installed it the other day but my system was having some problems and I had to uninstall. I may try it again as many consider it to be better than Zone Alarm now. 

I see Comodo has a free antivirus product as well. Anyone use that? edit: looks like it is not compatible with Vista yet.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2008)

Any thoughts on AVG vs. Avast for a firewall freeware, or any other suggestions. 

What about firewalls? I've used Zone Alarm in the past and liked it but have heard good things about Comodo as well. 

I am using Vista, so some programs are still not compatible.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm partial to Avast Home (Free) because it's free and a complete suite of products. It does an appropriate level job. Is it the _best_? No. Is it the best for the price? Yes.


----------

